# ADEQUAN FOR JOINT PROBLEM



## VANE06 (Aug 21, 2014)

iMPOSSIBLE TO FIND ADEQUAN FOR JOINT PROBLEMS IN EUROPE. SOMEONE SAID WHERE I CAN BUY IT

A TAKE SOME YEARS AGO AND MY KNEE PROBLEM NOW COME BACK.

ANOTHER QUETION SOMEONE TRY PENSTOSAN FOR JOINT ARTHRITIS

TANKS

SCUSE MY LANGUAGE I MAN NOT ENGLISH


----------



## VANE06 (Aug 21, 2014)

Some info i found on my quest for pain free joints.
Adequan/Arteparon is a substance available to combat joint pain. They are the same substance only named differently because one is for humans (Arteparon) and one for animals (Adequan) and both are registered brand names. They are available as an oral (hard to find) a IM injectable and a IA injectable (easy to find under Adequan).

What it is
Glucosamine sulfate (GS) is a naturally occurring part of joint cartilage and forerunner for and stimulant of proteoglycan synthesis and the making of GAG which is necessary for development of the white fibrocartilage of the disc. Unlike NSAIDs which relieve symptoms of and , over time, accelerate the destruction of , degenerative joint and disc disease, glucosamine has been shown in experiments to slow the progression of the degenerative disease and promote repair of affected cartilage:

What they claim it does

First, Adequan has important antiinflammatory effects, so it is able to provide relief from the symptoms of joint damage: heat, swelling, pain and lameness. And Adequan can be found in synovial fluid at full therapeutic levels within only two hours of an intramuscular injection. Also, Adequan is a product with potent ability to block the action of the destructive enzymes that threaten to perpetuate the joint inflammation, attack the cartilage and break down synovial fluid.

Second, Adequan also stimulates the synovial membrane to manufacture new, viscous synovial fluid to replace the thin fluid that was produced when the joint became injured. By improving this fluid, Adequan helps the joint regain its ability to lubricate and guard itself against further inflammation, and helps reestablish nutrition to the cartilage.

And, Adequan attaches itself to damaged cartilage where it has a positive effect on cartilage metabolism. This should favor the cartilage repair process.

Adequan is the only joint treatment proven to reduce the inflammation and pain of degenerative joint disease, but also to help stop the degenerative process while stimulating the production of new joint fluid and new cartilage components. You are no longer just treating symptoms: you're doing something to help stop the degenerative process.

Theorys behind its use
http://www.thorne.com/altmedrev/fulltext/gluco3-1.html
http://www.redwings.org/HTMLarts/revoa2a.htm

Dosing for humans
6 injections with 125 mg/0.5 ml intraarticularly 1 a week
10 injections with 125 mg/0.5 ml IM 1 a week
500 mg GS three times per day orally for a minimum of six weeks


----------



## VANE06 (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## VANE06 (Aug 21, 2014)

nobody with joint problem .


----------

